
Are 'Flatliners' Really Conscious After Death? - neverminder
https://www.livescience.com/60593-flatliners-movie-death-resuscitation.html
======
dang
Url changed from [http://nypost.com/2017/10/19/after-you-die-your-brain-
knows-...](http://nypost.com/2017/10/19/after-you-die-your-brain-knows-youre-
dead-terrifying-study-reveals/), which points to this.

